

How to take on a large Django project - jpgjb
http://gun.io/blog/how-to-take-on-a-large-Django-project/

======
cjbprime
On the same subject, I just finished uploading video of a talk given to the
Django Boston Meetup Group on Wednesday night -- "Staying Sane While Taking
Over An Existing Django Codebase" by Matt Makai:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psCVC9BdgsA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psCVC9BdgsA)

~~~
targusman
Is it just me or does it look like the author of the gun.io talk copied
liberally from the Boston Python talk?

~~~
mjhea0
i'm the author of the gun.io post and i have not seen the Boston Python talk.
i just added it to my list to watch. the majority of the content came from my
own experiences. i also started a reddit discussion to facilitate
communication among other django developers -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/django/comments/1h6msl/django_best_p...](http://www.reddit.com/r/django/comments/1h6msl/django_best_practicesconventionsbasic_checklist/)

------
tocomment
I still find the project/app distinction in Django pretty confusing. I wish
there were just the app standalone, and some way to join apps together if you
really need to.

~~~
crdoconnor
I just put everything in an app called 'core'. That seems to be pretty normal.

Anything non-core obviously goes in a separate app, and usually if the project
grows large enough there will be parts where it makes sense to break it apart.

~~~
tocomment
I like this idea. Can you give us an example of something that wouldn't go in
core?

~~~
zalew
anything reusable that you can package as an external utility (and would
upload to pypi if it weren't for IP restrictions).

~~~
tocomment
That's still too abstract for me. Does anyone have a concrete example?

~~~
zalew
[https://www.djangopackages.com/](https://www.djangopackages.com/)

[https://github.com/search?q=django-](https://github.com/search?q=django-)

[https://bitbucket.org/repo/all?name=django-](https://bitbucket.org/repo/all?name=django-)

------
ultimoo
Very informative post. I am new to python/django and am planning to use some
of these code-review points to better understand django as well as my project
rather than 'review' it as such.

I'm not sure about using excel to track the project layout, though I'm not
sure what tool would I use for such a task. My current method of rapidly using
my IDE to traverse between files while building a mental model in my mind is
effective but I can retain only about 50% of the information in a week or two.

What do others do?

~~~
mjhea0
I am building a stack trace app to analyze the relationship between the urls
-> views -> templates in a visual manner

------
zalew
> Pssst! Hackers, sign up here!

just tried to register at gun.io. it doesn't want my email from github auth,
then asks for email on their site anyway, but the form doesn't work.

